# Help! Getting blue question marks instead of images



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

This last week I've been hit with the dreaded "blue question mark" error in which thumbnails, ads, etc. never load and show up as a blue question mark. 

From e-mail newsletters to actual sites to message board avatars to Facebook, not all of these sites at this exact time can be having "server issues" that are unable to render images. It's beginning to bug me. I've reset Safari, emptied the cache, and tried Opera (which also has the same problem). Lastly, I reset my DSL modem but to no avail.

The last time this happened I was on a cable connection that required a new router, but this DSL modem is brand new from AT&T. Speeds are fast, but images are suddenly all corrupted.

What can I do?


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

Bump! I can't even get the ad at the top of the forum to load.


----------

